# FRAMESPACING und FRAMEBOARDER



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Ich hab mich jetzt im Netz mal umgeschaut und keine möglichkeit gefunden um die beiden Befehle zu ersetzten ... kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit?

Das selbe gilt für:
LEFTMARGIN & TOPMARGIN
bzw.
MARGINHEIGHT &  MARGINWIDTH

Falls nicht, bekomm ich meine Seite nie valide


----------



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

ok das mit den Abständen hat sich erledigt ... das geht mit


```
style="background-color: rgb(50, 50, 50); margin:0px 0px; padding:0px;
```

bleibt noch FRAMEBOARDER und FRAMESPACING ...


----------



## redlama (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich stehe jetzt vor exakt dem gleichen Problem, finde aber keine Lösung.
Ist Dir inzwischen eine Idee oder eine Lösung in den Sinn gekommen.

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (12. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt scheinbar keine ... bei Google hab ich nur Beiträge gefunden, in denen W3C das benutzen von Frames anmahnt und deshalb die Befehle nie offizieler Standart wurden ... daher bekommt man seine Frames nur mit Border valide ...


----------



## redlama (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe auch nochmal bei W3C geschaut und nur gefunden, dass in den <frameset> keine border, frameborder und framespacing erlaubt ist. Weder in XHTML 1.0 Frameset noch in HTML 4.01 Frameset.
Aber man kann (immerhin) in <frame> frameborder definieren.

Ansonsten scheinen wir ein Problem zu haben.

redlama


----------



## aTa (12. Oktober 2004)

Wieso wollt Ihr eure Seiten eigentlich immer valid machen Das wichtigste ist doch dass sie in den gängigen Browsern geht alles juckt doch net.-....


----------



## redlama (13. Oktober 2004)

Damit sie aber in den nächsten Versionen der gängigen Browser immer noch gehen, ist es besser, seine Seiten valide zu machen.
Außerdem arbeite ich für eine Internet Marketing Firma. Und wie sieht das denn bitte aus, wenn wir den Kunden Seiten verkaufen, die nicht mal den gesetzten Standards entspricht?

redlama


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Oktober 2004)

Es tönt jetzt vielleicht spiessig, aber habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt, die Seite ohne Frames zu machen? Frames sind out, sie bringen praktisch nur Nachteile, und mit PHP und der [phpf]include[/phpf]-Funktion kommt man genauso weit.


----------



## redlama (13. Oktober 2004)

Da stimmt ich Dir 100%ig zu, aber erklär das mal bitte meinem Chef, ...

redlama


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Oktober 2004)

Mach ich, gib mir seine E-Mail-Adresse.  Nein, mal im Ernst: Wenn er auch nur ansatzweise einsichtig und flexibel ist und du ihm mehr oder weniger gut klarmachen kannst, dass Frames nur Nachteile bringen, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, oder? Andernfalls tust du mir leid.


----------



## redlama (13. Oktober 2004)

Meine Kolleginnen und ich reden schon seit einer ganzen Weile, dass Frames out sind.
Er findet sie aber so vorteilhaft und möchte sie so lange wie nur irgend möglich weiterverwenden.
Also danke für Deine Anteilnahme, ... 

redlama


----------



## ZodiacXP (31. Oktober 2005)

Die Mauer muss weg! Die Mauer muss weg!

Und jetzt? Ich steh auch vor dem Problem und hör von allen Seiten das DIE GÄNGIGEN und WEITVERBREITETEN Browser das "noch" nicht unterstützen....

Also warte ich nun 'n Jahr auf die nächste Generation von Browser?
Hab sogar schon W3C in Deutschland angeschrieben ohne ein Lösungsvorschlag.
Ich finde HTML kann man sich auch schwerer dadurch machen als es jemals war.


----------

